# Attempt at a Desi



## Catriona (Nov 16, 2012)

So I'm trying to grow out Ollie's coat, but he looked positively fat all fluffed up, so I put him in a Desi to give him a waist! Scissored the line in as I don't have a foot blade (maybe I should invest in one!)

His coat isn't the fastest growing - took him down with a #5 all over in May. For some reason his back, neck and legs are slower growing than his body. Is this normal??

What do you think? Any opinions will be good on what needs shaping more, etc. I was never trained on different poodle cuts, just a basic lamb or puppy, kept shortish as people never brush out their dogs as much as they say they do!!!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I think first of all dont invest in a toe blade....no one uses them much/anymore. The clip you show has a good foundation....now all you do is tweek every 2 weeks. Do a cleansing bath & conditioning treatment every 2 weeks ago & the most obvious thing that pops out at me is the lowest part of the jacket....it looks like its getting too long under there. Dont let it extend past the point of elbow...google images of the scandinavian cut, not the desi. You will notice the similarities but the desi was designed by Liz Paul an American. You will be able to maintain it through the winter. Use atho Its a full coated clip and requires a huge amount of jacket and leg maintainence. Condition and comb and buy a les pooch brush. The elegance is worth the work. You have a verygood pretty dog who will look beautiful


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

1st off it is great to work on your own clips. I personally would take down the body & the hind end from the hip bones to the pin bones. You want all that tighter so the legs look more balanced & let some more hair grow. Also, you took the paws up too high, but then again you might like the line a bit higher, it is your dog. You can easily take your body down with at least a #3, leaving the creast, TK & legs.


----------



## Catriona (Nov 16, 2012)

I know my feet are up high, I bought down my line when I last did his FFT  Just have to wait now! I hate the waiting game... why can't it just grow to the length I want overnight!!! LOL. 

When I next have some time I'll try and tweak the areas you have said. I'm not 100% fussed if it's not perfect, no one will know! People round here aren't used to seeing pure poodles so won't know if I'm a little wrong with what I do!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

It is all about tweeking as we go. I put Leif in a Desi. I will try & find a picture. Each time I groom him I change something, a little line here, a curve there, last time I took off so much hair since I wasn't going to show him the rest of the year. Leif was starting to mat at 2 wks out so I took his body down with a #1, Legs with an "F" SOC & then scissored his crest & TK. Now I am happy for winter to do his baths every 2 weeks & no knots.


----------

